# Triple YUK



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

A little while ago my Karlie was outside with us free and having a great time. She found what looked like a decayed bird of some kind and came running out of the bush with it in her mouth. It had feet that looked like chickens........well she wouldn't give it up and every time my husband approuched her, she did the jump sideways routine and ate the "thing" crunch, crunch................I wasn't there as a witness, but I am totally grossed out at the thought of it. Now I am worried about how in the H*** is she going to digest it, or become a "pukking machine" later on. I am sorry I posted it but I had to get some of your opinions regarding this issue. I really feel so helpless??

So sorry

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She will probably be fine. It's what they do. Just watch her. <and get used to it >


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I had a previous golden who did some digging, running away with a mouse in her mouth, but eventually dropped it. My problem was that she ate the "whole thing" and I was worried that she may have some major medical problem because of it. It was not my intention to whine about it, just to explain the situation and get some feedback in case this had happened to anyone else and what to look out for. I am a nurse and although I don't have a vet degreee I do know that decaying birds may not be the best thing to ingest. Just the parasites alone concern me, but maybe you are right and that she should be ok. In a couple of days I will deworm her just as a precaution.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie:yuck:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Last year while we were away, Putz was staying with our breeder. She had him out on a walk and the EXACT same thing happened. He would not give it up and ate the whole thing. She was very concerned and started him on some antibiotics she had "just in case". He was perfectly fine - it had happened just the day before we got home and I continued the antibiotic she gave me for about 3 days but I really think he would have been ok either way. We were looking for feet or a beak or something to "come out in the end" but never found it. You can always call your vet and ask his/her opinion just to play it safe.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Last year while we were away, Putz was staying with our breeder. She had him out on a walk and the EXACT same thing happened. He would not give it up and ate the whole thing. She was very concerned and started him on some antibiotics she had "just in case". He was perfectly fine - it had happened just the day before we got home and I continued the antibiotic she gave me for about 3 days but I really think he would have been ok either way. We were looking for feet or a beak or something to "come out in the end" but never found it. You can always call your vet and ask his/her opinion just to play it safe.


 
I am thinking you are right and I will call the vet regarding this. It is though I think she will be alright but the antibiotics won't hurt if she thinks she needs them. I would rather be safe then sorry. Thanks so much for the support and suggestion.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

This is just an update to the original post I made. Karlie slept well and is in fine form today. The crisis has passed, if you know what I mean and everything is back to normal again. I must watch for dead things when we are walking!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad Karlie is ok! You just never know what the heck they are going to find!


----------

